# Proyecto escolar con sensores



## cristian0070 (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola en el colegio tengo que hacer un proyecto tecnologico, y pensamos con los del grupo hacer un sistema con sensores que permitan hacer encender la luz del salon cuando entre una persona y quede encendida hasta que la/s persona/s  se vallan. La idea es que la luz quede encendida todo el tiempo que esten las personas dentro. Lo que ese sistema no deberia hacer es que cuando entre o salga una persona del salon la luz se encienda y apague a cada rato
Quisiera saber si es posible hacer un sistema asi y mas o menos una idea de como hacerlo, y con que tipo de sensor se haria


----------



## pepechip (Abr 17, 2008)

hola
en la entrada puedes poner 2 barreras de infrarrojos, para saber si se entra o sale (similar a un encoder).
Y con microcontrolador puedes ir llevando la cuenta de la gente que hay dentro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2008)

Hace un tiempo hubo un post sobre un contador de ingreso-egreso de personas a una habitacion con el concepto que comenta "pepechip" y en algun momento se comento sobre mantener la luz encendida, cualquier cuenta <= 0 apaga la luz


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

Precisamente es lo que yo y muchos ingenieros andamos buscando un detector de presencia como el que pides, por desgracia aun no se ha diseñado de forma sencilla, en fin.

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/106090/

el pdf


----------



## el tierno (Abr 18, 2008)

holas amigos bueno hace un tiempo muy lejano cuando estudiaba en el tecnologico me pidieron algo similar es decir con cuenta personas de entrada y salida se hiba restando bueno te aconcejo que primero vallas por partes asi como te dijo pepechip empieza por los sensores infrarrojos ,la pregunta seria si todas las personas ingresan juntas o te a gotas (es un decir)  algo practico que podrias hacer es lo siguiente:
entran las personas se activa la luz luego pasa un tiempo digamos 2 minitos si no siguen entrando cambia atravez de un rele y espera que salgan ahi detecta lapresencia y se mantiene encendido la luz y si salieron todos o no hay precencia en elinfrarojo por un lapso de 2 ó 1 minuto se apagara la luz
en conclusion creo que te mareastes jejejeje tienes que usar retardor de tiempo asi como temporizadores uffff  "circuitos digitales"esperemos que entre todos te demos una manito


----------



## cristian0070 (Abr 18, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda, intentare con el grupo implementar alguna de ellas y ver cual puede ser la mas optima para el proyecto


----------



## mandola (Ago 20, 2008)

Para poder hacer el circuito se necesita un sensor TERMOPILA, que detecta el calor sin necesidad de moverse, al contrario que los PIR que sí necesitan que se mueva la persona para que se active de nuevo.
Interesa un esquema para construirlo.  Si alguien sabe alguno que lo suba para poder hacerlo, porque habemos varios que nos interesa.
Gracias.


----------

